# Magazine Reviews



## Rockne (Jul 27, 2006)

I rarely see reviews of Orbea bikes in major magazines. The latest edition of Bicycling recommends bikes in several categories but Orbea is not on any of these lists. I am very satisfied with my Onix and would like to see Orbea receive more positive press. Any comments?


----------



## kkowalsk (Sep 5, 2005)

The Onix had a nice write-up in the latest Bicycle Buyers Guide in Bicycling last month. I agree that some brands seem to get extra coverage. However there are so many bikes out there it's probably hard to get them all. If you love your bike that should be all that matters. Not a group of writers telling you it's good.


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

Definitely noticed it. It's all to do with marketing $ as far as I am concerned.

Along the same lines... Is it just me or do you notice that any of the feeds you see from races (like on Versus network) will often show the makers on some bikes but not on others? Specialized, BMC and others all get plenty of "down tube air time" but Orbea gets very little by comparison. It's not just because the other makes are out in front more. I've seen several breakaways with the Euskatel guys placed well....still no "down tube time". Typically you might see an Orbea TT bike when a rider is in the gate.

I too am pleased with my Onix. I'm also one of those types that likes to have something different than the masses so I guess


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

MisterMike said:


> . Is it just me or do you notice that any of the feeds you see from races (like on Versus network) will often show the makers on some bikes but not on others? Specialized, BMC and others all get plenty of "down tube air time" but Orbea gets very little by comparison. It's not just because the other makes are out in front more. I've seen several breakaways with the Euskatel guys placed well....still no "down tube time"....


I TiVo every race on VS. and you are right! It's very rare to see one of those tight "down tube" shots of an Orbea, even though I do see them in the peloton.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

in 04-05-06 Orbea was HUGE! they've since faded a bit. awesome bikes though.


----------

